# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  تغییر فرم بدون دادن نسخه جدید به مشتری

## packet

سلام
من میخوام درvb.netپس از اجرای درخواست مشتری روی  فرم فقط فرم جدید را به مشتری داده و در فولدر برنامه کپی کند بدون دادن نسخه جدید 
لطفا من را راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ashkan209

بعد از rebuild کردن برنامت ، فایلهای موجود در شاخه bin را بهش بده تا روی فایلهای قبلیش overwrite کند

----------


## packet

نه اینجوری من از فرم میخوام dll بسازم چون حجم شاخه bin  خیلی زیاده

----------

